# Human Weapon Kali Clip



## MJS (Oct 3, 2007)

Came across this clip of the Human Weapon show, which features Tuhon Leo Gaje.  Enjoy!:ultracool


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent clip thank you Mike.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 5, 2007)

nice clip


----------

